# Agility versus obedience training



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am hoping JMM will see this but anyone is welcome to reply! Its been about 6 months since Miko's luxating patellas surgery. I was wandering if it would be okay to do agility with him? He has been walking, running playing, jumping in the parks well enough up to now. And should we do basic obedience classes first? He really knows the basic commands well -- sit, down, stay, roll over, spin...that kind of stuff. I am not sure which would be best for him. Thanks so much!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Even though he's running, playing, etc. That is great, but you don't know how it will affect their joints later...which malti's seem to have issues with.

Personally, I would do the obedience and not the agility but, he's your pup.

As with human athletes, they usually feel their sports injuries later in life.

Best of luck either way.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would talk to his surgeon about agility. It just depends on the dog as to whether or not jumping is appropriate. I was encouraged to get Mikey back into agility after he recovered from his luxating patella surgery as it kept him well muscled and in great physical shape. You could jump him as low as 4 inches in AKC performance. 

As far as it being an either or, if he does do agility, he will still need to brush up on his obedience and be able to work off leash. A strong obedience background is a necessity for any agility dog. 

Another fun thing to consider is Rally Obedience which is a bit more fun than traditional competition obedience.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I would talk to his surgeon about agility. It just depends on the dog as to whether or not jumping is appropriate. I was encouraged to get Mikey back into agility after he recovered from his luxating patella surgery as it kept him well muscled and in great physical shape. You could jump him as low as 4 inches in AKC performance.
> 
> As far as it being an either or, if he does do agility, he will still need to brush up on his obedience and be able to work off leash. A strong obedience background is a necessity for any agility dog.
> 
> Another fun thing to consider is Rally Obedience which is a bit more fun than traditional competition obedience.[/B]


Thanks, JMM. I think we will just do obedience classes for now. Last night my husband was walking Miko and unknown to him, Miko stepped on one of those little sharp balls (I am not sure how to describe it) and my husband thought he was limping again. He called me, I burst out crying, and then he later found that twig in his paw hair and of course Miko is fine (no limping). Anyways, we will postpone the agility seeing that I am not emotionally stable







.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Thanks, JMM. I think we will just do obedience classes for now. Last night my husband was walking Miko and unknown to him, Miko stepped on one of those little sharp balls (I am not sure how to describe it) and my husband thought he was limping again. He called me, I burst out crying, and then he later found that twig in his paw hair and of course Miko is fine (no limping). Anyways, we will postpone the agility seeing that I am not emotionally stable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL This pup I have here now has a UTI and I burst into tears at that, too. After one really sick dog, even the smallest thing is a big scare.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126611
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry.







What we have gone through up to now doesn't even begin to compare with you went through but for the last few months we have been in and out of vet's office due to allergies, skin infections, eye infections, and other things I am now even beginning to forget. It all seems minor but there is always something going on with him. When I thought that he was limping again, I just broke down. I stood outside of the hospital I work at and I cried.


----------

